

How I sold 22 copies of my game in 3 weeks on Android - msvan
http://gamedevcoder.wordpress.com/2012/07/22/monstaaa-development-summary-part-3/

======
stretchwithme
Why not charge all the time but give it away free for a week when a friend
sends you the link?

------
adriennemarie
I'm interested in an update.

